# Em's new album



## spek9 (Nov 18, 2013)

Disclaimer: I'm a small-time hip-hop producer, but more importantly I'm a linguistically articulate lyricist who can pen lyrics and poetry.

The new Em album seems childish to me, and feels like something he wrote just to get something out.

I feel Recovery was much better (and of course some of his older stuff was written in more crazy times but it is more lyrically sincere).

Thoughts?

-spek


----------



## chewberto (Nov 18, 2013)

What does the disclaimer have to do with Eminem? p.O.I.d.h


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 18, 2013)

That sums up my thoughts on him as a song writer and Fruity Loop beat dabbler


----------



## spek9 (Nov 18, 2013)

Disclaimer means nothing, just saying that as a writer and lyricist myself, I'm biased.

I believe he can write better than anyone I've ever experienced (at least in the past he could).

-spek


----------



## fuking (Nov 18, 2013)

I agree - for the most part. However two songs which I personally believe he has been trying to write are "Bad Guy" and "Headlights." Mainly due to all his real life problems. Overall, I believe it is equivalent to Relapse. Which, in my opinion was awful. The songs I mentioned though are some of the best I've heard from him.


----------



## spek9 (Nov 18, 2013)

fuking said:


> I agree - for the most part. However two songs which I personally believe he has been trying to write are "Bad Guy" and "Headlights." Mainly due to all his real life problems. Overall, I believe it is equivalent to Relapse. Which, in my opinion was awful. The songs I mentioned though are some of the best I've heard from him.


Agreed.

Lyrically, his part in "No Love" is some of his best wordsmith work, but word-wise in regards to inner-feeling, Headlights I do like.

From my own experience, on the new LP, I like the words in "Legacy". The production doesn't seem great until you fall into the track. I'm assuming this track will become mainstream though; although to me, that doesn't matter.

-spek

ps. Goosebumps actually in portions of "Legacy"


----------



## fuking (Nov 18, 2013)

spek9 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Lyrically, his part in "No Love" is some of his best wordsmith work, but word-wise in regards to inner-feeling, Headlights I do like.
> 
> ...


We're definitely on the same train of thought. I can see how he just put it out so he would have something new. Not to mention he released it with COD:Ghost for gods sake. I mean shit he said it in "Bad Guy" 
"And hey, here's a sequel to my Mathers LP
Just to try to get people to buy."


----------



## biglungs (Nov 24, 2013)

he needs to cut the crap and get back to work with dr dre


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Nov 25, 2013)

eminem is dope, but i still await the return of slim shady he was fucking hype.


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah, his new album is no where near what he is capable of. I for one can't stand it will most likely never buy a song from the album or the album it's self. 

Marshall Mather LP and LP 2 were the shit!


----------



## rizzlaking (Dec 5, 2013)

em who, only white rapper i heard of is RA


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 5, 2013)

RA will always be better then em. eminem went the way of most rappers and lost his hunger.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 9, 2013)

I never had him for albums. A song or 2 yes, but not a full album, can't really feel most of the shit he says.
Haven't bothered with his shit since the Emimen Show.


----------



## biglungs (Dec 11, 2013)

rizzlaking said:


> em who, only white rapper i heard of is RA




slug, eyedea, grouch, rittz, yelawolf, brother ali, underrated from potluck, diablolic, vinnie paz, jellyroll, a-wax, savage-c, classified, copywrite,


----------



## onza120 (Dec 19, 2013)

Personally i hate the fact its called Marshall Mathers LP 2 because its nothing like the first LP,but it does have some good tracks on it, Prefer Em's older stuff like slim shady EP/LP


----------



## Sativa Diva (Mar 18, 2014)

Eminem...

Infinite: Good
Slim Shady & Marshall Mathers LP: Outstanding 
Eminem show: Extremely Good
Encore: Very Good
Relapse: Very Whack
Recovery: Terrible
Marshall Mathers LP 2: LEAVE IT OUT


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 21, 2014)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> eminem is dope, but i still await the return of slim shady he was fucking hype.




yeah definitely when he was tripping out on shrooms and weed he was a amazing rapper just listen to infinite by him it made me have a ear-gazem then i heard recovery and i was like WHAT IS THIS SHIT em defiantly changed i mean he does sound like a fucking robot just listen to rap god then listen to infinite or 313 its like two different people i think he should just go back to weed and pills if he wants to be good again but that's just my two cents


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sativa Diva said:


> Eminem...
> 
> Infinite: Good
> Slim Shady & Marshall Mathers LP: Outstanding
> ...





haha i didn't read your post when i posted  your post says it all tho


----------

